# Tradescantia zebrina (Wandering Jew)



## malajulinka

Hi all,

I'm currently setting up a new 20gallon long. Planned inhabitants will be a pair of Appistos and some Oto Cats, but that's sort of far in the future. I hope to have locally relevant plants in it. 

Has anyone tried growing Tradescantia zebrina (Wandering Jew) emersed in their tank? Okay, so Mexico isn't the Amazon, but close enough, yeah? 

I currently have Pothos growing out of my 30 gallon, and it's doing well with just the roots in the water. Tradescantia zebrina tends to do okay in water, and I have some I could clip, but I read that the sap can cause irritation? 

I just love the look of plants "spilling" out of a tank. Any thoughts?


----------



## characinfan

Unless you have fish that would nibble the roots, the sap probably won't be an issue. Growing this one emersed should be OK. You can start a cutting in another vessel (a cup or jar), and when it's healed and grown roots, add it to your tank._Tradescantia_ don't do well submerged for long.


----------

